# UK-Muscle 2011 - GOLD Member Preview



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This invitation is open to *GOLD* members who wish to be involved with the next big upgrade to UK-Muscle. (Mods will automatically be included)

Initially you'll get a sneak preview of UK-M 2011 which you can explore and test. I'll then be creating a private forum for your feedback and discussion on the new logo, design and features prior to rolling it out across the entire board.

Let me know below if you are interested.

L


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

You're silver you plonker 

er go on then !


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Lois_lane


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes please will be interested


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'll be a crash test dummy


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

count me in!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yup would be interested in this


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Deffo


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes please


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm in... test anything me... lol...


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

count me in too


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hell yeh! Count me in Lorian :thumb:

SD


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ill be a member of this elite club :thumb:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Am i gold?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

lol ignore previous post count me in!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Aye i'm interested


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

count me in


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

54und3r5 is in ;0)


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Bring it on....

Fivos


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

definitely - my ability to spam the shit out of anything, start an argument in an empty room, and get round swear filters will be invaluable in road testing any new forum


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This thread it turning out to be a lot more popular than I'd anticipated! .. I was reckoning on getting around 5 people :laugh:

Not wishing to get into a 'too many cooks' scenario I may need to cap this soon.

L


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd like to help if I can.....need to make sure it can handle uncle Uriel


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll have some of that if i'm not too late!

No point being gold if you don't advantage!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

I am in please .. thank you


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll have a mooch!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll participate if needed.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lorian said:


> This invitation is open to *GOLD* members who wish to be involved with the next big upgrade to UK-Muscle. (Mods will automatically be included)
> 
> Initially you'll get a sneak preview of UK-M 2011 which you can explore and test. I'll then be creating a private forum for your feedback and discussion on the new logo, design and features prior to rolling it out across the entire board.
> 
> ...


im game, on here enuf anyway lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I would be honoured to assist


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah man....


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

yes Im up for it


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ill have a blast


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in !


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah id be up for that


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Willing to help if i can


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No thank you l have a life,,,

Who am l kidding count me in...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah why not?!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Think we need a sensible, cool, balanced, mature opinion on this new forum thingy

Where do I sign...................................


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes mate would be interesting and good to have a say on the matter


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm down if you've got space!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Im in


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks - count me in too...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Look into my eyes, look into my eyes...You're under....I'm a gold member and a respected member of the board....You want me to be a test candidiate for UK-M 2011....Infact you want me to be your next MOD....54321...You're back in the room...

Hmmmm, who I'm I going to ban first....Mwahahahahahahahaaaaah!!!


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Me too


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm in........ are there any side effects?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

im up for it


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> im up for it


Brian that doesn't mean that Lorian's gonna paint your "member" gold fella.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

hell yeah:thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

yep im up for it


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Might as well, give me something to do i guess :thumbup1: .


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Invitations sent.

Thanks to everyone who expressed an interest.

L


----------

